# How to save money on food during inflation



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I saw a post on cheap canned beans and it inspired me to write this. First off you can save if you forego convenience. A pound of dry beans will yield 2 pounds of prepared beans at the same cost of a 12 ounce can. Buy at the grocery in town instead of the corner store or convenience store close by.

Second buy the store brand or no name brands they are just as good as the famous brands at half the cost. (I'm not exaggerating)

Third look for the special areas marked in the store for dented boxes or cans, day old bakery items and use by today produce or clearance. These are all marked down for quick sale but still edible. You may find mold or missing items in packs but you can work around it. Cut the bad parts of the bread and produce out then freeze it for long term storage. Bonus, you'll be cutting down on food waste. You could even can or dry produce just from the use today section. Some times the item is just seasonal and perfectly fine like valentines candy, limited edition cereal, or pumpkin spice coffee.

This is a good time to talk about sell by or use by dates... They don't matter. As long as seals are not compromised and there's not foul order or color the food is safe to eat. There has been canned food found and safely eaten from the Napoleon times when canning was first introduced. So go ahead and buy that "expired" spam it's good for another lifetime if stored right. 

Last tip is to buy seasonal foods. Summer is watermelon and tomato season while fall is apple, potato, squash and corn season. Cabbage is cheapest around St. Patrick's day so make your kimchi then. Winter is when most of the years pork is slaughtered and sausage is made. EX


----------

